# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Remote Edging full compatible devices

## stephanetrolet

If you have trouble on a tracer driver whatever the OS system, the model, the connectivity ...
See  : https://izysolutions.com/our-softwares/izyshape/
Regards
ST

----------

